# Eye Stye question



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

I hope I spelled "stye" correctly--not a whole lot of options!

I thought Bella's eye stye (which comes and goes) was from allergies but maybe not? She developed a stye on the lower eye rim of one eye and has a tiny, tiny one on the other eye. 

I clean their eyes with a moist paper towel every morning. There has been no change in food, etc. And I use vinegar and water to clean our tile flooring.

Can anyone tell me what causes eye styes and what can be done to heal it?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think you should see your Vet. The eyes are nothing to mess around with. Keep us posted!


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

She's had this going on for a few years now. One will come and in a week or two, it will be gone. One vet told us that it will not go away--that was the first stye she got--but it did go away. I know she has some sort of irritation, but can't decide what.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't know the cause but I'd suggest going to a veterinary opthomologist.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby had what we thought was a stye. Then another popped up and another until both eyes looked swollen. Went to an eye specialist who said it was because her oil glands in her eyes didn't drain and got clogged up. She had to have surgery to clear it up.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is a link to WebMD's info on styes [for humans]. I would second the [third, fourth] suggestion that another vet opinion may be in order.

http://www.webmd.com/search/search_results/default.aspx?query=stye&sourceType=undefined

Please let us know how Bella is doing.


----------

